# Anhand IP-Adresse Subnetmask herausfinden?



## daDom (5. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe für die Schule ein paar Aufgaben herauszufinden:

```
Aufgabe 8:	

	Weist bitte den nachfolgenden IP-Adressen die passende Standard-Subnet-Mask zu !

	131.107.2.89		50.124.3.1	154.23.0.199	222.222.222.222	


	128.10.100.33		190.12.190.12
```

Wie soll ich denn nur Anhand der IP-Adresse die Subnetmask ermitteln?

Und noch etwas:

(?) Ist die IP möglich:
1.1.1.1


grüsse
daDom


----------



## Ashnazug (5. Dezember 2003)

moin moin

wenn deine da nach standart subnet masken gefrag wirt
dann schau mal da
hier
oder auch hier
hier 
ganz nach unten scrollen dann die 2t letze Tabelle.


----------



## daDom (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi!
Danke dir!

Ist gar nicht so einfach - wäre allein nie darauf gekommen 


Fasse mal kurz zusammen:
                        Standard-Subnetmask                      Adressbereich
Klasse A:       255.0.0.0                                              1-127
Klasse B:       255.255.0.0                                         128-191
Klasse C:       255.255.255.0                                    192-224


Für die, die das vielleicht auch noch mal brauchen   

grüsse
daDom


----------



## Ben Ben (9. Dezember 2003)

also es ging quasi "nur" darum zu den ips die *standard* subnetzmaske herauszufinden?

kann man sich auch so merken, in dem man sich das erste byte der ip dezimal anschaut.
klasse A wird vom ersten Bit = 0,
klasse B wird von den ersten beiden bit = 10
und klasse c von den ersten drei bit = 110 bestimmt
usw...



greetz
  Ben


----------



## IAoberstufeII (26. März 2004)

Es ist Freitagnachmittag "Stalon" macht mit uns die BEN-VORPRÜFUNG.

Gruppe "2" sagt Vielen Dank  "1" und bis Montag.

ENGLISCHARBEIT NICHT VERGESSEN.


----------



## JohannesR (26. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ben Ben _
> *klasse A wird vom ersten Bit = 0,
> klasse B wird von den ersten beiden bit = 10
> und klasse c von den ersten drei bit = 110 bestimmt *


MSB - Most Significant Bit

Siehe mein Subnetting-Tutorial.


----------



## daDom (26. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von IAoberstufeII _
> *Es ist Freitagnachmittag "Stalon" macht mit uns die BEN-VORPRÜFUNG.
> 
> Gruppe "2" sagt Vielen Dank  "1" und bis Montag.
> ...


Du scheinst von meiner Schule zu sein  

Aber was soll "Stalon" heissen?


----------



## Sonarok (15. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute also ich hab keinen Computerkurse absolviert und hab nur die /gewöhnlichen/ PC kenntnisse und brauch die Subnetzmaske Nr.zu der IP 88.71.135.170 brauche ganz dringend hilfe
wär ganz nett von euch 

ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus


----------

